# Truth on extreme accuracy of hex nuts !



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

I doubt that spherical ammo is less accurate than shooting hexnuts. Also, where did you get the info on the spin? A hexnut rotating with 600 rpm when a translational force is applied? Don't believe that, too. You'd rather have to use an excentrical force to achieve such a spin. But how would you do that? From what I've seen, hexnuts can be quite accurate and don't do much of twisting-tumbling motions when shot like you said but the physics on that matter are not that easy.

I think the title "extreme accuracy" is misleading though. Good luck on your experiments.

Cheers, Simon


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

.....


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Gardengroove said:


> I doubt that spherical ammo is less accurate than shooting hexnuts. Also, where did you get the info on the spin? A hexnut rotating with 600 rpm when a translational force is applied? Don't believe that, too. You'd rather have to use an excentrical force to achieve such a spin. But how would you do that? From what I've seen, hexnuts can be quite accurate and don't do much of twisting-tumbling motions when shot like you said but the physics on that matter are not that easy.
> 
> I think the title "extreme accuracy" is misleading though. Good luck on your experiments.
> 
> Cheers, Simon


It is less accurate because they are just round. Meaning they will fly strait with no problems because there are no odd shapes within the object. However hex nuts with those flat sides catch air and when positioned in pouch correctly those air catchers create a spinning motion with the hex nut causeing more stability and extreme accuracy.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Prepper, you ever look at a precision rifle bullet? Something like the Sierra Matchking? You see any "odd shapes" on there to promote accuracy? There exists this thing call a ballistic coefficient. You know what, never mind. It's like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't waste time guys, is the slingshot boy 100% granted ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

LIKE I SAID IN MY INTRO VIDEO TO THE CHANNEL WHEN I MAKE A VIDEO IM LOOKING FOR A DISCUSSION IF IM WRONG. IF YOUR NOT GOING TO BE APART OF FIGURING THE QUESTION OUT LIKE HRAWK THEN DONT DO REPLY AT ALL.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Jaximus said:


> Prepper, you ever look at a precision rifle bullet? Something like the Sierra Matchking? You see any "odd shapes" on there to promote accuracy? There exists this thing call a ballistic coefficient. You know what, never mind. It's like talking to a brick wall.


IM TRYING TO LEARN IM NO BRICK WALL. BUT IF I DONT THINK SOMETHING IS CORRECT THEN I WILL SPEAK MY MIND.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

Hrawk said:


>


EXACTLY YOU JUST SAID WHAT I WAS TRYING TO EXPLAIN ABOUT HOW IT MAKES SPINNING MOTION. NOW THAT A GOLD SPONSER HAS EXPLAINED IT IM SURE EVERYONE WILL BELEIVE WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING SINCE THE FIRST PLACE.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

The_Endoftheworldprep said:


> EXACTLY YOU JUST SAID WHAT I WAS TRYING TO EXPLAIN ABOUT HOW IT MAKES SPINNING MOTION. NOW THAT A GOLD SPONSER HAS EXPLAINED IT IM SURE EVERYONE WILL BELEIVE WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING SINCE THE FIRST PLACE.


Sorry EWP, but Hrawk's diagram is highlighting the opposite of the truth on this matter - for comedy purposes.

Some of your theory has a few nuggets of merit, but there are some big problems with the logic, which is what Hrawk is pointing out.

Even though you haven't asked for advice, I will give you some so that you can learn to avoid these kinds of episodes:


Listen more and proclaim less.
Never claim to be revealing the TRUTH, especially if you're just guessing.
Instead of talking about the BEST of anything, talk about your FAVOURITE. People can't tell you you're wrong about your favourite things.
Understand that there are many people here who have been shooting slingshots and other things for longer than you've been alive. They know what they're doing.
Understand that some people out here are actual engineers, scientists, soldiers, surgeons - who know things that most teenagers can't even imagine yet.
Understand that because of the above, there will always be someone who knows more or better about what you want to discuss and will challenge you if you make outrageous or questionable claims.
More doin', less talkin' about doin'. Show videos of the things you've made and finished - not the theories, not the ideas, not the plans, not the tools, not the how-to clips. Finish those board cuts and show them in use.
Asking for subscribers all the time is super annoying and will lose you subscribers more than it gains you.

Good luck and I hope you can benefit from these ideas.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

You're a good guy, ash. Just sayin'.


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep (Jun 1, 2013)

ash said:


> The_Endoftheworldprep said:
> 
> 
> > EXACTLY YOU JUST SAID WHAT I WAS TRYING TO EXPLAIN ABOUT HOW IT MAKES SPINNING MOTION. NOW THAT A GOLD SPONSER HAS EXPLAINED IT IM SURE EVERYONE WILL BELEIVE WHAT I HAVE BEEN SAYING SINCE THE FIRST PLACE.
> ...


now that i think about it .......... those sound like good ideas


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I like 5/16" hexnuts, they shoot pretty good and are my favorite throwaway ammo because my local hardware store sells them real cheap. I don't like anything bigger than that because they're more prone to RTSs.

That said, if I had to make a shot I would not reach for a hexnut.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I like shooting hex nuts too. And yes they can be shot accurately. However a steel ball bearing still seems to shoot better for me.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Insane in the membrain, insane in the brain///////////


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

That list of advice is excellent Ash, and translates well to many subjects outside the realm of Slingshots.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## beaverman (Dec 20, 2012)

i dont know if hes trolling or if hes really this stupid.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

beaverman said:


> i dont know if hes trolling or if hes really this stupid.


He's trolling, and responses like yours are exactly what he is looking for. Ignore him and he will go away. So far he hasn't broken any SSF rules, but a lot of people who have responded to him have. That's his game. Better not to play it.


----------

